# Costa Linda - Aruba



## bslag (Feb 28, 2006)

We will be going to Costa Linda in approx. one month and I have a few questions.
 - Are there many dining options within walking distance?
- Is there a kids club or anything with structured activities for young  children?
 - I noticed the RCI confirmation does not include a unit#, does that mean they assign upon arrival?  If so, do they take requests?  Any suggestions as to what area to request (we will have a 2BR).  Thanks.


----------



## 2hokies (Mar 1, 2006)

*Aruba boards*

We didn't stay at Costa Linda so I can't give you any particular info, but if you go ask on one of the Aruba Bulletin boards, you'll get lots of help!

http://www.aruba-bb.com
http://bb.visitaruba.com/index.php
http://www.aruba-bb.com/


----------



## katiemack (Mar 2, 2006)

bslag,
CL has a fantastic pool, and a wonderful beach.  As for dining, they have a restaurant onsite, and next door is the Pirate's Nest at Bucuti, as well as the French Steak House at the Manchebo.  Just past that is Casa del Mar and Aruba Beach Club, each has a restaurant.  There is also Pizza Bob's near CL.  Also, Chalet Swiss, Le Dome and Amersterdam Manor's Mango are closeby...a short bus ride.

As for unit assignment, they will assign at check in, but it doesn't hurt to email them if you have special needs/requests.  I believe they have a website.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## bslag (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 18, 2006)

Just got back last night from 3 wonderful weeks at Costa Linda!  Pizza Bob's is really good!  I'm a pizza nut so.....   Anyway, there are a ton of really good restaurants within cab rides too (we rent a car).   There is a kids program at the CL every day - arts and crafts, beach stuff, etc.  Sandra does a really good job.  Linda


----------



## donnaval (Mar 19, 2006)

We loved Costa Linda, too--just got back last week.  We did rent a car and were out and about a little bit every day, but this was one place where I would've been happy to stay put the whole week.  

Depending on how much you like (or are able) to walk, you could even walk to the grocery stores by taking a verrrrrryyyyy long stroll along the beach as far as you can walk on the left, and then cross the highway.  Better to take a bus or taxi, though.

Others have mentioned restaurants right in the area, and I'll second the thumbs up for Pizza Bob's.  It was so convenient, the food was good and reasonably priced--nice place especially on that first night when we were pooped from traveling all day.

Sorry, can't comment on the kids' activities since we don't have any and didn't pay attention.  But, the cutest thing happened on karaoke night--a little boy, couldn't have been more than 3 years old, got up and sang the ABC song for all of us.  Marcel, the activitiy director, promised him a tee shirt afterwards.

We received our room assignment when we checked in.  We were on the 2nd floor and thus didn't have a direct ocean view since the palm trees were too tall, but it was still a lush and lovely view.


----------

